# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الجمعة 2015/1/23

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أضرب أضرب يا (عقرب) .. !

 


بقلم | هيثم كابوهيثم كابو* .. ويومان فقط تبقيا على ليلة إفتاء بكري المدينة في صحة الشكوى التي تقدم بها الوصايفة ورفضت لجنة الإستئنافات قبولها، بينما توعد الكاردينال بالتصعيد للفيفا، وما وضع (زعيم أمة الهلال) في حساباته أن القضية برمتها سيحسمها بعد غدٍ (ملك العقربة) وحينها ستزداد الجراح و(تكتر الهضربة) ..!
* طبعاً بصراحة كدا يا بكري المدينة (انا معجب بحكاية انو كردنة زعيم أمة الهلال وشايف القصة دي لاقية عليهو وما بلقوا زعيم أحسن منو ) ..!
* غايتو زي زعيمكم دا لو عندنا نحنا دائرة كورة ما بدخلا، ولو لقى فرصة ودخل اي قطاع (صمدو بقفل ليهو البلف، وبضبط الصرف) ..!
* خلونا من (بلف) عبد الصمد ونرجع ل(مواسير) كردنة ..!
* كردنا قال ماشي الفيفا لإنتزاع حقوق الهلال، و(بكري المدينة داير يقفل ملف الشكاوي مع درع الإستقلال) ..!
* بكري ما زعلان من كلام كردنة، لكن متضايق من تخدير مجلس الهلال للجمهور و(كل يوم شكوى جديدة لكبسور) ..!
* البلد دي بقت مليانة إعلانات (علاج بالأعشاب) وتصريحات (تداوي بالشكاوي) ..!
* من يوم السبت تاني ناس الهلال ما بجيبو سيرة بكري ..و(ومشوارين تلاتة وإعداد الفجيرة بتكون حكايتو حكاية، والدفاع برفع الرأية) ..!
* واليوم نرفع رأية إستقلالنا ..!
* ناس مساوي حيقطعوا من أول مشوار و(يرفعوا الرأية) ..!
* انتو يا كابتن فاهمين قصة (اليوم نرفع رأية إستقلالنا) دي غلط ..!
* والغلط منك أصلو ما مني .. و(العقربة) بعد بكرة بتجنني ..!
* بكري عمل (بروفة لمشية العقرب) في بورتسودان، والتطبيق الكامل للمشية بإستاد الخرطوم ..و(السبت يوم العقربة والخبت) ..!
* يا (عقرب) أعمل في سيمبو زي ما انت داير لكن خلي قلبك رحيم و(عاين لي باتريك) ..!
* مدرب الوصايفة البلجيكي باتريك بدأ مسلسل الأعذار، وقال ببجاحة : (ما جبتو لي فريق أفريقي ألعب معاهو قبل مباراة المريخ) ..!
* خلاص بدينا ..(الكاردينال ما قصر جاب لاي واحد “أي باد” تاني الفريق الأفريقي لازمتوشنو ) ..؟
* أفتح يا باتريك الأي باد وخش علي (عمك قوقل) وجيب الفريق الأفريقي الإنت عايزو وأتفرج عليهو ..(ما تزعجوا زعيم أمة الهلال .. كردنة دا ما فاضي، وجاب أجهزة بتخليكم تلعبوا زي ما انتو دايرين في العالم الإفتراضي) ..!
* انتو باتريك دا بستهبل ولا شنو يا محمد عبد الماجد (الخواجة دا تجيبوا ليه فريق افريقي من وين، طالما مافي فريق افريقي عندو مهرجان) ..؟
* انا جني وجن المدرب البكون عارف إعداد فريقو كلو (مهرجانات ومباريات إعتزال)، ولمن كورة القمة تقرِب (يخت يدينو في جيوبو زي السائح ويعمل رايح) ..!
* بالمناسبة : كأس السياحة قال ما بدخل الدولاب إلا نجيب ليهو درع ..(وبعد بكرة بنفرج فيكم الشاف والسمع) ..!
* كردنة حرارتو زايدة أول امبارح جاء منفعل من المطار للإستاد مباشرة، واحتمال لحدي يوم السبت لو واصل علي ذات الوتيرة البلجيكي يدخلو التشكيلة ..!
* يا كردنة ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك ..(أحسن تخش تلعب بدل تقعد في المقصورة وبكري في الملعب يتشقلب) .!
* يا جماعة العقرب سمو فاير ..(وقال درع الإستقلال مسؤوليتي الكاملة) ..!
* سم العقرب يتسبب في هبوط في التنفس وإضطراب في القلب ..(عشان كدا حقو ناس مستشفى القلب يوم السبت يكونوا جاهزين ويزيدوا عدد السراير، لأنو المدينة سمو فاير) ..!
* بكري بحسم قضية الشكوى دي صاح الصاح، و(أعملوا حسابالسم النقوع اللي البدن نتاح) ..!
* تطلعوا من (العقرب) تجوا ل(الإباتشي) ..(غايتو الأسبوع دا المريخ والأهلي بفرجوا فيكم الغاشي والماشي) ..!
* العقرب قضيتو بحسمها بنفسو، والبرنس منتظركم بباص القون، وبعد شوية بنسمعكم في شندي تكوركوا (يا الله درون يا الله درون) ..!
* لو عندكم مع المدينة أي موضوع تعالوا بعد بكرة ..(والحساب ولد) .!
* يا (عقرب) الناس ديل ما عندهم (ملسوع) أقصد ما عندهم (موضوع) ..!
* ناس عبد الوكيل وشباب التعبئة جاهزين للنصر ، حقو تكلمو الصحاف يسعف الجمهور ويجهز المصل ..!
* (مصل) يا أخت بلادي يا شقيقة ..!
* (العقرب) جاهز و(ممصلوين) بإذن الله ..!
* إتمصلي ..!
نقوش متفرقة
* قال كردنة أن الإتحاد متواطئ وقرار لجنة الاستئنافات بخصوص شكوى فريقه ضد المدينة لا يساوي ثمن (الصفر) الذي كُتب به ..!
* رد (العقرب) على تصريحات كردنة تطالعونه بلوحة إستاد الخرطوم مساء بعد غدٍ، و(الرد بالمصل) ..!
* كردنة قال ماشي (الفيفا) ..(الظاهر أنو زعيم أمة الهلال داير يكمل فترة الرئاسة تصريحات وشكاوي وإستئنافات) ..!
* يا كبسور ما تخدر الجمهور ..!
* هل سبق للوصايفة كسب أية شكوى تقدموا بها للفيفا ؟ ..(أبداً وطبعاً لا .. دائماً الحيثيات معطوبة والشكاوي مضروبة) ..!
* حسمنا كأس السياحة وبقينا ناس درع ..(سمحة المهلة) ..!
* العقرب وكتين ينشرع بياخد (الهلال) والدرع ..!
* قلنا ليكم ما (تندرعوا) في العقرب ..(عشان الود ما يزعل وكلو ربع ساعة يقوم يتشقلب) ..!
نقش أخير
* أضرب أضرب يا (عقرب) ..!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غزل و(مديح).. ومهنية تذهب مع (الريح)..!!



كرات عكسية

محمد كامل سعيد

غزل و(مديح).. ومهنية تذهب مع (الريح)..!!

{ ساعات معدودة تبقت على لقاء القمة، المريخ والهلال أو الهلال والمريخ في كأس الاستقلال.. ولعل لقاء الغد سيكون فرصة ذهبية لعشاق الكرة بالسودان للاستمتاع باللقاء والوقوف على المستوى الحقيقي للفريقين..!!
{ نقول إنها فرصة ذهبية، لأنها فعلاً ذهبية، تتاح لعشاق الكرة لتجاوز سلبيات التعصب التي خيمت علينا فارضة نفسها بفعل بعض التصرفات الصبيانية لهواة التفلت، الذين أفرغوا الرياضة عموماً وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص من كل معانيها..!!
{ الرياضة وكرة القدم لم تكن في يوم من الأيام تعرف الحقد، والحسد، وبث سموم التعصب التي تفرّق بين المشجعين.. كما أنها- كرة القدم- ظلت على الدوام عنواناً للتصافي والتسامي..!!
{ نقول ذلك وفي مخيلتنا تلك الأحداث التي ظلت تلازم لقاءات القمة لدرجة تسببت في سقوط قتلى وإصابة العديد من المتابعين بالأمراض المزمنة وغيرها من تفلتات الشغب والظواهر السالبة الغريبة على مجتمعنا والكرة والرياضة..!!
{ نعلم أن مثل مباراة الغد صارت هي السوق الذي يتربّح من ورائه بعض ضعاف النفوس الذين اُبتليت بهم كرة القدم السودانية وجعلتهم مصدراً للإزعاج والضوضاء، شعارهم في ذلك بث التعصب ونشر سمومه..!!
{ لقد تحول البعض وانحرفوا عن الواجب الأساسي الذي يجب أن تقوم به الصحافة، وتابعنا العديد من التفلتات على شاكلة مدح الإداريين والتغزل فيهم حرصاً على بعض المصالح الدنيوية الزائلة دون أدنى مراعاة للمهنية، التي دخلت في إجازة مفتوحة..!!
{ ذلك الوضع المأساوي صار هو سيد الموقف بين جل الكُتّاب والصحف الرياضية عدا القلة الذين يضيع منطقهم السليم، وتذهب كلماتهم الرصينة، وتُبح أصوات مهنيتهم وتذهب مع الريح دون أي اعتبار.. إلا أنه في النهاية لا يصح إلاّ الصحيح..!!
{ نترقب الضوضاء التي فرضت نفسها وألقت بظلالها على لقاء الغد الذي لا ولن تخرج نتيجته عن الاحتمالات المعروفة والمحفوظة للرياضة عموماً وكرة القدم على وجه الخصوص (فوز ـ تعادل ـ هزيمة) ورغم ذلك نجد الهرجلة هي السائدة..!!
{ فوز المريخ أو الهلال لا ولن يعني بالطبع إلغاء الطرف الثاني، لأن السباق سيتواصل ما دام هنالك استمرار للمسابقات، وحتماً فإن الخاسر اليوم سيفوز غداً، والفائز اليوم سيخسر غداً.. وهذا ما ظللنا نتابعه طوال السنوات الماضية..!!
{ والمؤسف حقاً أن الإدارة في كل جانب سلّمت نفسها لما يُكتب في بعض الإصدارات، لدرجة أن الانفجار يصاحب هزيمة المريخ أو الهلال، ويشمل الاستغناء عن المدربين واللاعبين في تصرف أبسط ما يمكن وصفه بأنه (أهوج)..!!
{ كل ما نتمناه أن نستغل فرصة لقاء الغد لتجديد وتبديل الواقع المتردي الحالي الذي فرضته علينا سياسة بعض المتعصبين والمتفلتين بأسلوبهم البعيد كل البعد عن المنطق والرسالية التي يجب أن تقوم بها الصحافة..!!
} تخريمة أولى: الفرحة التي نتابعها هذه الأيام على صفحات بعض الصحف الحمراء تذكرني بما حدث من بعض كُتّاب الهلال قبل نهائي كأس السودان.. فحذار ثم حذار..!!} تخريمة ثانية: كل ما نتمناه أن يتعامل الجميع في القمة مع لقاء الغد على اعتبار أنه مباراة ودية في الكرة، الهزيمة فيها لا تعني نهاية المطاف أو كما يُصوّر البعض..!!
} تخريمة ثالثة: أيام معدودة أو ساعات تبقت على بداية الممتاز واتحاد الكرة لا يزال يفكّر ويفكّر في الجهة التي سترعى المسابقة والقناة الناقلة.. وعجبي..!!

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علم الدين هاشم



ولايهمك يا سفارى !

بهدوء
عندما ادى المريخ اولى مبارياته التجريبية فى معسكر الدوحه ضد فريق المرخيه خصصت هذه المساحة للاشادة والثناء بقرار المدرب غارزيتو الذى اشرك حينها ثلاثي فريق الرديف ابراهومه وحسن سفارى واحمد نمر بعدما تم انصافهم والحاقهم بالبعثة ليكملوا فترة الاعداد مع بقية زملائهم ,, ووصفت قرار غارزيتو باعطاء الفرصة للاعبي الرديف مؤشر جيد من المدرب الفرنسي بانه سيكون نصيرا للاعبين الشباب وليس للاسماء الرنانه كما هو حال كثير من المدربين الاجانب الذين يفضلون الاسماء الكبيرة حتى لو كان مردودها محدود جدا ولايشكل اى اضافة فنية للفريق ! 
كان ذلك من باب الدعم والتشجيع للاعبين الشباب حتى يثبتوا قدراتهم وينافسوا بقوة من اجل الدخول للفريق الاول خاصة فى المريخ الذى اصبح لديه والحمدالله عناصر مميزة جدا ومتفوقة فى فريق الرديف استطاعت فى موسمين على التوالي ان تحتكر البطولة فى اول موسم لها ومركز الصدارة فى الموسم التالي دون منافس ,, فليس من المنطقي ان نطالب مجلس الادارة بضرورة الاعتماد على لاعبي المراحل السنية من الرديف والشباب والناشئين وعندما يفعل ذلك ويقوم بتصعيد ثلاثة منهم نقوم بمحاربتهم لمجرد خطأ صغير وفى مباراة ودية مثلما حدث مع النجم الشاب حسن سفارى الذى اهدر البعض دمه عقب مباراة كمبالا سيتى بحجة انه كان سببا فى ولوج هدف الفريق الاوغندى ,, من الظلم ان يتعرض لاعب فى هذه السن و فى بداية مشواره الكروى مع المريخ لمثل هذا الهجوم غير المبرر رغم انه شارك لدقائق معدودة جدا مثل بقية البدلاء الذين دفع بهم المدرب فى الحصة الثانية من المباراة وذلك فى اطار مضاعفة التفاهم والانسجام بين جميع اللاعبين ورفع معدل المردود اللياقي والذهنى لديهم قبل مباراة القمة .
امثال سفارى وابراهومه واحمد نمر وكل الذين يتم تصعيدهم لاحقا هم مستقبل المريخ ومصدر قوته الحقيقية لانهم يدافعون عن الشعار من منطلق الانتماء للاحمر وهم فى هذه المرحلة المبكرة من عمرهم الكروى لهذا من الواجب التعامل معهم بما ينمى ويقوى لديهم الانتماء وحب المريخ وليس تنفيرهم وتحريضهم ودفعهم لترك النادى والانتقال الى جهة اخرى ,, وان كانت ثقتنا كبيرة فى ان سفارى وبقية الشباب يدركون من خلال مشاركتهم السابقة مع الرديف بمدى الحب والتقدير الذى يجدونه من جماهير المريخ وتشجيعها لهم وبمدى سعادتها الغامرة عندما تم تصعيدهم للفريق الاول ,, 
الفيفا يحابي المريخ !
قال الكاردينال بان الاتحاد العام يحابي المريخ وذلك فى اول تعليق له على قرار لجنة الاستئنافات برفض الطعن الذى تقدم به النادى ضد قرار لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواه بصحة انتقال اللاعب بكرى المدينة للمريخ !! 
مشكلة السيد رئيس نادى الهلال انه منساق وراء عدد من المكابرين فى الاعلام الازرق من الذين يأتمر بأوامرهم ويعمل بتوجيهاتهم وياخذ بنصائحهم وقد وضح ذلك جليا منذ تفجر هذه القضية ,, فلا احد يريد ان ينبه الكاردينال بانه هو من اخطأ بمخالفته للمنشور الصادر من الاتحاد العام بتاريخ 20-10-2014 الذى ينبه الاندية على ضرورة الالتزام باللائحة المحلية والضوابط الخاصة بتسجيل اللاعبين المتعاقدين لعام 2006 تعديل 2011 بالتوقيع على نموذج العقد المعد لذلك داخل مكاتب الاتحاد العام !! كما لا احد يريد ان يسال الكاردينال لماذا وقعت عقدا مع بكرى خارج مكاتب الاتحاد العام ثم عدت واكملت بقية تسجيلاتك فى مقر الاتحاد وبالتوقيع على نموذج العقد القانونى ؟
قضية بكرى المدينة هى مخالفة قانونية تتعلق باللوائح ليس فيها محاباة او تواطوء كما يعتقد الكاردينال وانصاره الذين نخشى ان يتهموا الفيفا بالانحياز للمريخ عندما يتم الرد على شكواهم الفالصو ! 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*زاكي الدين الصادق



قمة للإعداد قبل كل شي..!!
من الجميل ان يمجد استقلال السودان ومن الرائع ان يمثل المريخ والهلال
قمة الكرة السودانية هذا التمجيد كرويا عبر لقاء نتمني ان يكون مميز
ويرتقي لعظم مناسبة ستبقي مخلدة في وجدان هذا الشعب وكمناسبة ايضا لاتقل
تميز في نواحي اخري فنية متعلقة بالفريقين الموعودان بمراحل تنافسية
قادمة علي المستوي المحلي والقاري واعتقد ان القمة هذه المرة ستختلف شكلا
عن مباريات القمة السابقة المشحونة بكثير من الانفعالات المشوهة لديربي
مريخ هلال الضارب في القدم.
يعلم المدربين في فريقي القمة ان هذه المباراة تاتي اولا في اطار احتفالي
وهي ستمثل فرصة ذهبية للفريقين ان تعاملا مع اللقاء من منطلق اعدادي وهذا
المنطق نتمني ان يسود اجواء المباراة لان المرحلة التنافسية الفعلية
تتطلب ذلك فنحن ندرك عواقب مباريات القمة واسقطاتها السلبية علي الخاسر
وهذا الواقع سيبقي جاثما علي مباريات الديربي اي كان مناسبة اقامتها فهي
تعد سجال لا مناص فيه من منتصر واخر خاسر خصوصا مباريات الليلة الواحدة
المتعلقة بالكؤوس لهذا نتمني هذه المرة ان تتغير طريقة التعامل مع مباراة
القمة ومع ماستفرزه بعد ذلك ان اراد الفريقين تجنب ما هو معتاد وهذا
الحديث ليس صعبا او يقف في مربع التنظير اللغوي فقط لكنه يمكن ان يصير
واقعا ان تعامل طاقمي التدريب في مريخ هلال مع المباراة علي انها تجربة
اعدادية ساخنة قبل كل شي وفي هذا فوائد كبري للطرفين اي كانت نتيجة
اللقاء التي بلا شك تبقي اهميتها لجمهور الفريقين كبيرة لكن ذات الجمهور
يمني نفسه بمشاهدة فريقه مستقر نفسيا بعد هذه المباراة الصعبة علي
الفريقين والمبكرة في توقيتها الذي سيكون سلاح زو حدين ان اتي اللقاء
بنتائج سالبة علي احدي الفريقين وحتي لا ادخلك عزيزي القاري في نطاق
تناقدي حول مخرجات المباراة اقول ان المباراة لو سبقها جانب من التهئية
النفسية علي انها اعدادية سيكون هذا اجدي لكلا الفريقين مع اهمال تام
لنتيجة ماتسفر عنه المباراة وهذا الواقع رغم صعوبة تحقيقه نتمني له
التحقيق.
المباراة احتفالية ومناسبتها عظيمة علي كل الشعب السوداني وخسارة احد
الفريقين لاتعني الكثير ولن تعكس افضلية فريق علي اخر لان المريخ والهلال
مازالا في بر التنافس الذي يبقي لوحده القادر علي كشف مستوي الفريقين.
المريخ علي الرغم من معسكره ومجموعة المباريات التي لعبها خارج السودان
وداخله مع كمبالا الا انه مازال في حوجة لمذيد من المباريات القوية وتمثل
مباراة السبت خير اعداد للفرقة المريخية التي نتمني من ادارتها الفنية ان
تنظر لما هو ابعد من ديربي مريخ هلال القادم.
وهج اخير:
التجربة تبقي مفيدة للفريقين ان تجاهلا البحث عن النتيجة لان هذا الامر
سيفسد المباراة بكثير من الانفعالات التي تؤثر علي مردود اللاعبين بشكل
عام وربما تعجل هذه الانفعالات بإصابة كذا نجم مؤثر من الطرفين وهذا ان
حدث سيكون السيناريو الاسوأ للقمة الاحتفائية التي نتمني ان نشاهد فيها
تحكيم جيد لايفسد اللقاء ونتمني ان نشاهد مباراة نظيفة بعيدة عن العك
الكروي المعتاد في مباريات الفريقين وهذا السيناريو لن يتحقق كما قلنا
إلا ان تجاهل الفريقين مبدأ النتيجة التي سينتهي عليها الديربي.
*القمة هذه المرة مبكرة وستبقي نتيجتها خادعة اي كانت لهذا نتمناها ان
تاتي في اطار اعدادي قبل كل شي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*السفارة السودانيه بالسعوديه (1)



من اجلك ياوطن

جمال ناصر الوقيع

السفارة السودانيه بالسعوديه (1)

الحديث عن الإغتراب والمفاهيم الرسمية والشعبية المحيطة به في الداخل والخارج كان يمكن ان يكون حديثا ذو شجون لولا تلك الظلال الغريبه والكئيبه التي تلقي عليه ان الخروقات في سفارة السودان بالمملكة العربية السعودية تعتبر الأخطر من نوعها لسبب أنها منوطة بتوفير خدمات قنصلية ورعاية لأعداد من المغتربين السودانيين تناهز ألـ 590 ألف شخص .. أو بما يعني أنهم أكثر من تعداد مواطني بعض الدول العربية ودول أخرى في العالم … ولكنهم في نظر السفارة السودانية أقل قيمة

من حبات الرمال التي يسيرون عليها على الرغم من أن النفس الآدمية الواحدة أعظم عند الله وأعز من الكعبة المشرفة التي تجاورها هذه السفارة وقنصلياتها.
ونظراً لطبيعة مكونات وشرائح المغتربين السودانيين في السعودية التي تتفاوت ما بين الغفير والراعي والعامل والموظف والمهني والمدير .. كل هذا جعل من هذه السفارة وقنصلياتها كما وصفها واحد من المغتربين السودانيين بها في مداخلته أثناء بث برنامج المحطة الوسطى .. وصفها بأنها ســوق بكل ما تحمله هذه الكلمة من معنى…. وحيث تكثر وتتكاثر في الأسواق الشياطين.
وعلى وقع الظروف الداخلية التي مرت بها ليبيا مؤخراً .. ثم والإجراءات التي إتخذتها السعودية بشأن تنظيم العمالة الأجنبية لديها . فقد تكشفت مأسي وإنكشفت عورات وسوءات كثيرة كانت على لائحة التغاضي والمسكوت عنه فيما يتعلق بأداء السفارات السودانية في هذين البلدين خاصة والسفارات والقنصليات السودانية عامة. تاتي الي السفارة ولا تعلم هل اتيت لتخدم ام لتخدم لتقضي حاجتك ام ليقضي علي ماتبقي لديك من كرامة وعزة نفس وانسانية .
الشئ المؤكد والذ ي استطيع ان ااكده من زيارة واحده الي السفاره السودانية بالرياض ان الجميع من قمة الهرم الي ادناه يعيش في اهمال تام فيما يتعلق بالقيام بالمهام الموكلة اليهم لايدرون ماهي او يتقاعسون عنها.يقضون فتره اغترابهم قد التي قد تكون سعيده عليهم لكنها قطعا لاتحقق طموحات المغتربين ولا تساعدهم في قضاء حوائجهم الوطنية التي هي من صميم عمل السفارة وان كانت الخارجية السودانية تعتقد بان السفارة السودانيه والعاملين بها في خدمة المغتربين فالتعلم واقول لها وانا احد المغتربين الذين ذهبوا للسفارة لعمل توكيل فقط فادركت مدي معاناة المغتربين من سفارتهم وبانها ليست مجرد عبئ ثقيل عليهم في غربتهم ومعاناة فوق معاناتهم.
نحن لانطالب (بالسفارة الفاضله) علي غرار (المدينة الفاضله) لكننا نطالب بحفظ ماء وطننا واضعف الايمان تهذيب وتجزيب السفارة من الخارج وممارسة كل سوءاتنا داخلها وفيما بيننا كالهرجله وعدم التنظيم والتكاسل والوساطة والمحسوبية وبيع النماذج خارجها وعلي الاقل احترام هذه البقعه الطاهرة بسؤال زائرها عن ماذا يريد ومادواعي زيارته لنشعر جميعنا بهيبة الوطن ومكانة المواطن وليس فتح ابوابها علي مصراعيه ليدخل الشخص من مدخل السيارة وتدخل السيارة من مدخل الدراجة بلا حسيب او رقيب.
للأسف الشديد لا أحد في حكومة الخرطوم يرغب في مناقشة جادة وعلاج جذري لواقع “سـوق” السفارة والقنصليات السودانية بالمملكة العربية السعودية بالإضافة إلى ليبيا ؛ بوصفهما الأكثر مقصداً ومطلباً للشريحة الكبرى من المغتربين السودانيين.
والشيء الذي يمكن قوله من آخر السطر؛ أن السفارة في السعودية وتوابعها من قنصليات تعمل ما ترغب به بـ “عين قوية” و دمٍ بارد ؛ لسبب بسيط هو أنها تكتفي ببذل قصارى جهدها لخدمة طالبي العمرة والحجيج من كبار المسئولين وعائلاتهم في السلطة ومنذ تاريخ إستقلال السودان . وليس كما يعتقد البعض أنها ظاهرة مستجدة .. ولكن كل ما في الأمر أن هؤلاء المسئولين وأفراد أسرهم وعائلاتهم إزدادوا ، ووصلت أعدادهم إلى أرقام فلكية خلال الفترة ما بين حكومتي أزهري (المبسطة) في الديمقراطية الأولى ؛ وبين حكومة المؤتمر الوطني (الموسـعة) وإمتداداتها المركزية والولائية المترهلة الجارية.
وربما يحتاج تاريخ وأداء السفارات السودانية منذ عهد الإستقلال وحتى تاريخه وما جرى خلال كل هذه الفترة من تغيرات وطرائف وأولويات مصاحبة .. ربما يحتاج إلى بحث متكامل يتطرق إلى واقع والطبيعة (الهزلية) لعمل ومهام السفارات السودانية الأكثر إلحاحاً في كل من القاهرة ولندن وماليزيا والسعودية ودبي خلال الفترة ما بين الإستقلال وحتى تاريخه … وكيف تحولت من أداء مهام دبلوماسية إلى مجرد أسواق ومكاتب مشتريات ومبيعات ، وشحن وتخليص جمركي وتوظيف خاصة بكبار المسئولين في الدولة… وحيث لا يغيب عن الذاكرة مدى الدور الذي لعبه توب المرأة السودانية في تحديد مهام كل من سفارات السودان في إيطاليا وسويسرا
على عهد مايو مثلاً ولأجل هذا وذاك فقدت هذه السفارات إهتمامها بالمواطن السوداني العادي فرادى وجماعات على إعتبار أنه يأتي (إن أتى أصلاً) في ذيل القائمة . لا بل ويتطلب حصوله على الخدمة القنصلية تكبد رسوم وضرائب فادحة ؛ وتحقيق إستفزازي مهين . وإنتظار يخضع لإجراءات سلحفائية.
الطريف أن ذلك المغترب المتداخل الذي شكا من أنه ظل مغترباً في السعودية طوال عشرين سنة . ودفع حتى تاريخه أكثر من 25,000 دولار من ضرائب وزكاة ومساهمات …. كشف هذا المغترب أنه لم يحصل حتى اليوم على قطعة أرض من الحكومة السودانية ضمن خططها الإسكانية . كل هذا في الوقت الذي يحصل فيه المواطن السوداني في الداخل على أكثر من قطعة أرض سكنية دون أن يدفع الكثير من الرسوم مقابلها ، ودون أن يتحمل أعباء ضرائب ، ولمجرد أنه يمتلك واسطة …..
والمحزن أن جهاز رعاية المغتربين في الخرطوم يظل يتمسك دائماً في مثل هذه الحالات بأنه ليس معنياً ولا مختصاً بتوفير هذه الخدمة أو تلك .. وبما يجعل المغترب في نهاية المطاف مثل كرة الجلـد التي يتبادل اللاعبون في منافسات كاس الأمم الأوروبية ركلها وتمريرها بمهارة وإتقان بين أقدامهم .
كل هذا يعزز أن الفلسفة التي تتعامل بها السلطات السودانية المعنية من سفارات في الخارج ؛ وجهاز (رعاية شئون) المغتربين في الداخل إنما ينبني على قناعة أن المغترب ليس سوى بقرة حلوب ومواطن سائح في بلاده … دمه وماله حلال .. وأنه خلق ليدفع دون أن يحصل على مقابل .. وأن أسهل طريقة للتعامل معه هو إبتزازه بكل ما يمكن وصفه من مسخرة وجبن وسفالة وندالة عبر إمساكه من يده التي توجعه ؛ والتي تتمثل في حرمانه من تجديد صلاحية جواز سفره وعدم منحه تأشيرة الخروج .. وتمطيط وزحلقة من أجل الموافقات على طلباته ومعاملاته حتى الدقائق الأخيرة من تاريخ إنتهاء إجازته السنوية ، بحيث يضطر هذا المغترب إلى اليأس وإلغاء متابعة حقوقه ومطالبه ، والإسراع بالعودة إلى دولة الإغتراب لمواصلة عمله خوفا من فصله أو إنتهاء صلاحية تأشيرة عودته أو إقامته ……
هي إذن مافيا في السفارات والقنصليات بدول الإغتراب من جهة ؛ ومافيا أخرى في السودان تعملان في أموال وحقوق المغترب كما المطرقة والسندان.
حتى البعض (وإن كان قليلاً) من عامة المواطنين السودانيين فعلوا ويفعلون بالمغترب السوداني الأفاعيل لجهة سلب أمواله بالنصب والإحتيال والغش ؛ لاسيما مغتربي السعودية حيث يتوافد عليهم البعض خلال فترة الحج والعمرة لجمع التبرعات بزعم بناء مسجد وخلوة ومدرسة وشفخانة ودعم نادي لكرة القدم . ثم تختفي أموال التبرعات في جيوب هؤلاء (المبعوثين) وخزائن بعض المسئولين الذين يمدونهم بشهادات وأوراق مختومة مزورة تمنحهم تصاريح جمع التبرعات وأنها لغرض خيري وإنساني نبيل جداً.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله من هؤلاء الذين يسرقون بإسم الله ، ويأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل دون أن تطرف لهم عين.
والمغتربون من جانبهم لهم يد في تمكين الغير من إستغلالهم وإبتزازهم والنصب عليهم . ومعظمهم يظل غير مواكب للتطورات وللعديد من السلبيات التي طرأت على المجتمع السوداني وقناعاته ، وتفشي بعض الظواهر والممارسات الإجرامية في الداخل لسبب أو لآخـر خلال الفترة الماضية والجارية .. وأن الحذر والتدقيق في هذا الجانب يظل واجباً.
اذداد تذمر السودانيون المقيمون باللمملكة العربية السعودية كأكبر جالية للسوداننيين بالمهجر جراء معاناتهم من العشوائية والانحطاط في الأداء للسفارة السودانية بالسعودية بعد أن تحولت لقلعة لعمليات النصب والاحتيال وفقدت ثقة و احترام مواطنيها لها وانعدم إحساسهم بالانتماء وصارت مجلبة للخجل والعار وهي تعيش عزلتها لا يغشاها سوى المجبرين علي معاملات مفروضة تضطرهم للامتثال للاستغلال والابتزاز والانتهازية
هل الدبلوماسية السودانية عاجزة من ايجاد البديل المتميز الذى يصلح سفيرا لدولة جارة وذات بعد اقتصادي واستراتيجي وفيها اكبر تمثيل للجالية السودانية في المهجر ؟؟
نشأ جهاز تنظيم شئون السودانيين بالخارج حديثا ما أطلق عليه اسم”الآلية الوطنية لحماية السودانيين بالخارج” برئاسة الدكتور كرم الله علي عبدالرحمن نائب الأمين العام للجهاز و تضم وزارات العمل، العدل، الداخلية والخارجية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني المتمثلة في الاتحاد العام للمحامين السودانيين والاتحاد العام لنقابات عمال السودان والبرلمان السوداني، وتضم كذلك لجان متخصصة للعون القانوني وضوابط الاستخدام الخارجي والتواصل مع الجاليات ومراجعة التشريعات الخاصة بالعمل ولجنة لمنظمات المجتمع المدني ودروها في حماية المغترب السوداني. مصدر الخبر النشرة الإعلامية التي تصدرها إدارة الإعلام في جهاز المغتربين.
المغترب السوداني بحكم تجاربه الطويلة المتلاحقة،لا يثق في كل ما يصدر عن الدولة من قرارات وإجراءات تتعلق بشئونه،أي شئون المغترب، ويوجس في نفسه خيفة،عقب كل قرار ثم يتحسس جيوبه التي لا يري بعض صناع القرار أن شحمها ورم.هذا الحاجز النفسي من عدم الثقة لم يفلح في إزالته كل الكلم الجميل الذي درج جهاز المغتربين مؤخرا على التخاطب به مع المغترب.سيظل الكلم الجميل دائما سرابا بقيعة إذا أتاه المغترب لم يجد شيئا.
أولى مهددات المغترب الدائمة التي تعكر صفو حياته هي الجبايات التي تبتدع من حين لآخر والتي تفتقد المعقولية في جوهرها …….. ونواصل ..
الله من وراء القصد ،،،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع منعم على الابداعات
وصباحاتك خير وعافية يامبدع
                        	*

----------


## WD IBRAHIM

*آلمني جدآ ما يحدث لإخواننا المغتربين ...كان الله في عونهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور الحبيب عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفيفا ستعاقب الهلال



هيثم صديق

من هنا وهناك

الفيفا ستعاقب الهلال

إبننا العزيز هيثم صديق
لك تحياتي، ولجميع الشفوت بالصدى، بما فيهم الهلالابي الرائع يس علي يس
حسن جبورة.
ما تزال قضية (العقرب) تتفاعل.. وقد سكب فيها وحولها نهر من الأحبار الملونة.. وتناولها كثيرون من جوانبها القانونية.. لكن هناك المادة 18 مكرر من قانون نظام الإنتقالات بالفيفا، وهي تحت عنوان: المادة 18 مكرر: تأثير الطرف الثالث على الأندية
هذه المادة لم يتطرق إليها أحد بالإيراد أو التعليق..  والنادي الذي يخالفها قد يتعرض للعقوبة من اللجنة التأديبية بالفيفا.
هذه المادة تقرأ:
(لا يدخل أي ناد في عقد يسمح لأي طرف آخر بالدخول في هذا العقد أو أي طرف آخر أن يكتسب القدرة على أن يؤثر في التوظيف والأمور المتعلقة بالنقل، أو يؤثر في استقلاله، سياساته أو أداء فرقه).
وهذا يعني أن الهلال دخل في عقد مع  بكري المدينة وهو يدرك أنه لن يسري قانوناً إلا إذا فُرغ هذا العقد في عقد نموذجي أقره الإتحاد، ويوقع من طرفي العقد داخل مباني الإتحاد، وأمام لجنة التسجيلات أو من تفوضه شخوصاً ومكاناً، ويعتمد من قبل الإتحاد .. وبالتالي فإن الهلال خرق هذا النص بدخوله في عقد سمح لطرف آخر التدخل فيه ، واكتسب القدرة على التأثير عليه.
رب قائل يقول: إن المريخ أيضاً نحا منحى الهلال، وخرق المادة نفسها، فأقول إن العقود التي تتم مع اللاعبين خارج الإتحاد السوداني زماناً ومكاناً، لا أثر لها، وبالتالي فإن المريخ يكون لا علم له بأي عقد (موثق من قبل الإتحاد الختص).
*شكرا لاستاذنا الكبير حسن جبورة علي هذا الاثرا لقضية في غير معترك يخوضها ناد مجروح الكبريا من توالي تخلي لاعبيه عنه
وسنعود لهذه القضية بلا شك بعيد  الفوز غدا بحول الله والكتابة عنه  ولاحتفال بالكأس الثانية في ساعات قليلة
*ستلعب القمة غدا مباراة علي شرف الاستقلال
ولعلها ستكون محسومة لصالح الحاسم
فكل الاشارات والدلائل تقول ان المريخ سيفوز ولو لعبت الفنايل
ولعل الهلال سيكون مستسلما للهزيمة ولو بسداسية مالم يكون للمدينة هدف فيها
لو تفاوض الهلال مع المريخ علي نتيجة المباراة لاشترط ابعاد العقرب والاستسلام
ولكن المريخ ككل الفرسان العظام يريد مبارزة
مسكين الهلال
شقيا صادف نكير
لعلها ستكون اول قمة  محسومة قبل اللعب
مريخ مكتمل
هلال منتهي
مريخ مرصع بالنجوم
وهلال مشلع بالهموم
لذلك سيكون السيناريو كالاتي
حرد هلالي من استلام الميداليات الفضية
وكالعادة الذهب لصاحب السعادة
واه لو كان يسمح للمريخ بالمشاركة بفريقين
اذن لعرفنا  الاضعف فيهما
فلابد ان الاضعف سيفوز بهدف او هدفين
اما التشكيلة الحقيقية فستكون اكتساح
اكتساح عشاري
اظن جازما ان هذه المباراة ستشهد سوبر هاتريك للاعب مريخي
يمكن يكون رمضان
ومكسيم حا يكون الضحية
مكسيم حا يكون ايسكريم
مكسيم اشاعة
وايسكريم شعلة
شفتوا الشبه
اغدا اغلبك
دي الاغنية الحا نغنيها
و
يا بكري المدينة
ارجوك جيبو لينا
سوبر الهاتريك نعني
ده لو تمت
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لوزان ليس لها اجندة كـ الفيفا


ابراهيم عوض

راي رياضي
لوزان ليس لها اجندة كـ الفيفا

افسح مساحة الراي اليوم للاخ الصديق يوسف حسين بالسفارة السودانية بصنعاء ، وهو المهتم بشؤون وقضايا الهلال والخبير في النواحي القانونية ، واللوائح الدولية لكرة القدم.
* منح الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) الإتحادات الوطنية هامش حرية لتضيف او تحزف بعض البنود في لوائحها الداخلية لكنه الزمها باحترام بعض المبادئ في تلك اللوائح.
وعلى الرغم من ان فيفا يطالب تلك الاتحادات بأن تحرص على ان تتوافق لوائحها مع قانون الدولة ، الا ان الإتحاد السوداني ما يزال يغرد خارج السرب.
خالف الاتحاد السوداني المبادئ الملزمة في لوائح الفيفا وخالف أيضا قانون الدولة العام وقانون المعاملات المدنية وقانون العمل السوداني.
تدخل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في العقد الذي وقعه نادي الهلال مع اللاعب بكري المدنية، والغاه بدون مسوغات قانونية.
الفعل الذي قام به اتحاد القدم يتنافى مع الاعراف والتقاليد والانظمة واللوائح التي تحكم العقود التي توقع بين طرفين ولهذا نتوقع ان يخسر الاتحاد القضية في لوزان.
محكمة التحيكم الرياضية بلوزان محكمة مستقلة لا تتبع لفيفا ولا لأي إتحاد رياضي وهي أعلى سلطة تحكيمة رياضية وقراراتها نهائية .
تتكون  المحكمة من ( 3 ) قضاة من جنسيات مختلفة وأبرز دليل على إستقلاليتها وشفافيتها أنها حكمت ضد الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية قبل أولمبيات( 2008م ) ببكين.
حكمت لوزان  لصالح بعض الأندية الأوروبية على رأسها برشلونة الإسباني بخصوص مشاركة اللاعبين فوق سن ال23 مع منتخبات بلدانهم الأولمبية في أولمبياد بكين وكسبت الأندية القضية وخسر الإتحاد الدولي لكرة (فيفا) بكل سطوته وجبروته، وكذلك اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية .
وسبق للمحكمة أن حكمت لصالح نادي رائد القبة الجزائري في القضية التي رفعها ضد الإتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم، عندما حرمه الصعود للمتاز نتيجة شكوى من فريق اتحاد الحراش.
نقضت المحمكة قرار الاتحاد الجزائري وامرت بصعود رائد القبة بدلا عن اتحاد الحراش رغم ان الدوري الممتاز كان على مشارف نهاية دوره الاول.

لذلك أتوقع أن تحكم المحكمة لصالح الهلال بإستعادة بكري المدينة للهلال أو بإيقافه  لعدة اشهر مع فرض غرامة مالية وإلزام الإتحاد السوداني بتغيير لوائحه لتتوافق مع لوائح الفيفا ومع القانون السوداني.
فريق رائد القبة الجزائري لم يرفع قضيته إلى لجنة فض النزاعات بالفيفا بل ذهب مباشرة لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية وإذا كان قد ضل الطريق وذهب للفيفا لخسر قضيته ، لأن للفيفا مصالح انتخابية مع الإتحادات الوطنية.
حسنا فعل مجلس ادارة الهلال بالذهاب الى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي فهي الجهة الوحيدة القادرة على انصافه ، لانها ستطبق القانون وستتأكد هل العقد الذي وقعه الهلال مع اللاعب بكري عبد القادر يتوافق مع المواد التي ألزم بها الفيفا الإتحادات الوطنية ومن ضمنها الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وهل العقد الذي وقعه الهلال مع اللاعب بكري أيضا يتوافق مع القانون العام وقانون العمل السوداني.
إذا وجدته المحكمة كذلك ستحكم لصالح الهلال ولن تراجع المحكمة الإتحاد السوداني لأنها ستحكم من خلال مواد في قانون الفيفا ، كون الإتحاد السوداني تلكأ في عدم تضمين المواد الملزمة التي طالب بها الفيفا أو لم تتوافق لوائحه مع قانون السودان.
مثل هذه الأخطاء يتحملها الإتحاد السوداني ولا دخل للهلال بها ، وبما أن نادي المريخ قام بإغراء اللاعب بالأموال ، وبما أن اللاعب لم يحترم عقده مع الهلال كما تقول القاعدة القانونية العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، سيكسب الهلال القضية وسيخسر الثلاثي بكري والمريخ والإتحاد العام القضية .
المريخاب قالوا الفيفا سيرجع للإتحاد السوداني يسأله عن قضية بكري نقول  لهم، مينمنو القال ليكم الهلال سيذهب الى الفيفا، الهلال توجه نحو محكمة التحكيم الرياضية .
نذكر الراغبين في تقديم يد العون للطفل عبدالكريم ان يتصلوا باسرته المتواجدة معه بالقاهرة على الرقم
00201100169844     والله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا.
وداعية :الانتقام من الهلال في قمة الاستقلال سيكون ثمنه غاليا يا قادة الاتحاد.
[email protected]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مامون أبو شيبة
قديمة يا إبراهيم عوض!

* بأسلوب قديم ومعروف الغرض كتب الأستاذ الكبير إبراهيم عوض مطالباً بحكام أجانب للقاء قمة الاستقلال غداً أو إعلان الهلال للإنسحاب!!

* وقال إبراهيم عوض إن الاتحاد زعلان من الهلال الذي رفع قضية بكري المدينة لمحكمة الفيفا والتي يمكن أن تؤدي لمعاقبة الاتحاد السوداني.. وبالتالي سيحاول الاتحاد تأديب الهلال..

* يحاول الاستاذ إبراهيم عوض بهذا الأسلوب الضغط والتأثير على الاتحاد العام ولجنة التحكيم كي يختارون حكاماً ينحازون للهلال حتى يحقق الفوز، مثلما فاز الهلال على الخرطوم الوطني في الدوري الفائت عبر الحكم معتز شقلبة الذي ظلم الخرطوم ظلماً بائناً،لتتحول نقاط المباراة للهلال مما ساعده على الفوز بالبطولة كالعادة.. فالهلال نال البطولة بفارق نقطتين عن المريخ.. فلولا تحويل عبدالباسط لنقاط الخرطوم الوطني الثلاث إلى الفريق الأزرق لكان رصيد الهلال أقل من المريخ بنقطة!

* إبراهيم عوض يعلم جيداً إن لجان الاتحاد العام يقودها هلالاب يعشقون الهلال أكثر من إبراهيم نفسه..

* وإبراهيم يعلم جيداً إن بعض بطولات الممتاز التي نالها فريقهم جاءت عبر مساعدات التحكيم للهلال أمام الفرق الأخرى، ومثال واحد فقط يوم فاز الهلال على جزيرة الفيل بمدني عبر ركلة جزاء نفذها كاريكا وارتدت له الكرة من القائمين ولعبها مرة أخرى واعتمد الحكم هدفاً للهلال مخالفاً قانون اللعبة.. لينال الهلال ثلاث نقاط أوانطة..!

* معظم الحكام العاملين اليوم يعشقون الأزرق.. ونسأل هل سيادة هؤلاء الحكام على الساحة جاء بتخطيط وتدبير من الكبار أم حدث بالصدفة؟!

* معتز شقلبة حول نقاط الخرطوم الوطني للهلال بشكل فاضح ومخجل، وشهد على ذلك استعراض حالات المباراة في التلفزيون القومي.. ولم تتم معاقبة معتز..!! ومعتز شقلبة أصلاً معروف بالإنحياز للهلال منذ فضيحة مباراة تنشيطية الطريفي وحالة الدعيع والراحل ايداهور!

* أما مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي في الدوري الفائت التي خسرها الهلال على أرضه تبعتها عقوبات قاسية على طاقم التحكيم المظلوم والسبب احتساب حالات تسلل يصعب التأكد منها إلا عبر الفيديو وتثبيت اللقطات!

* وقد استعرضنا تلك الحالات بدقة شديدة عبر الفيديو ووجدنا إن قرارات المساعدين كانت صحيحة عدا حالة واحدة فقط يصعب التأكد منها إلا عبر الفيديو وتثبيت اللقطة..

* ولكن الحملة الإعلامية الشرسة صورت الهلال وكأنه مظلوم بل أرهبت الحملة بعض المحللين ليتم ظلم طاقم التحكيم البرئ والذي كان في مقدوره إنهاء المباراة من الشوط الأول والهلال مهزوماً بهدف بعد الإعتداء الخطير على مساعد الحكم بمقذوف أفقده وعيه وأسال دمائه وكان يمكن أن يقضي على حياته!

* يا عزيزي إبراهيم عوض المريخ هو الذي يفترض أن يطالب بالتحكيم الأجنبي لأنه تاريخياً الأكثر تعرضاً للظلم من هؤلاء الحكام.. ويكفي إن الحكام إياهم حرموا المريخ من ركلات الجزاء في لقاءات القمة في الدوري الممتاز منذ إنشائه قبل 19 عاماً.. وقد فترنا من كثرة استعراض حالات مخالفات الجزاء التي ارتكبها لاعبو الهلال في مباريات القمة بالممتاز ولم يتم احتسابها.. ومنها ما تجاهله سكرتير لجنة التحكيم الحالي عندما كان حكماً ثم اعترف عقب المباراة بأنه ظلم المريخ بعدم منحه حقه في الملعب!!

* الحديث عن ظلم الاتحاد للهلال في قضية بكري المدينة لا معنى له، فالاتحاد له لوائح منصوصة تلزمه بعدم الإعتراف بأي عقود توقع مع اللاعبين خارج مكاتب الاتحاد أو دون حضور ممثل للاتحاد أو مفوض منه..

* هذه اللائحة وضعها الدكتور شداد.. وقد شرب المريخ من كأسها عندما وقع عقدين مع لاعبي الأمل نزار حامد كوكو وصالح الأمين تيه واستلم اللاعبان أموالاً من المريخ ومع ذلك تعاقدا مع الهلال وانضما له.. وراح عقدا المريخ مع نزار وصالح شمار في مرقة!

* الاتحاد لا يستطيع أن يتجاوز لائحته بشأن العقود التي لا يشهد عليها لاسيماً مع وجود السوابق وبالتالي فالحديث عن انحياز الاتحاد للمريخ في تسجيل بكري المدينة كلام لا يستقيم..

* ذهاب الهلال لمحكمة الفيفا لا يعني المريخ في شيء، فالمريخ سجل اللاعب بكري وفقاً للوائح المنصوصة.. وإذا كانت هذه اللوائح غير معتمدة من قبل الفيفا فهذا الأمر يخص الاتحاد والفيفا..

* إذا رأى الفيفا إن لوائح الاتحاد معيبة.. من الممكن أن يبرر الاتحاد رفضه للعقود المحلية دون إشرافه بسبب وجود ممارسات سالبة.. مثل الضغط على اللاعب واحراجه كي يوقع على عقد مثلما حدث لبكري عندما حاصروه داخل معسكر الهلال وهو يتأهب للقاء القمة..

* بكري يمكن أن يبرر توقيعه بأنه كان محاصراً في المعسكر الأزرق وعدم التوقيع كان سيوقع بينه وبين الجماهير الزرقاء.. كما أنه أصلاً ومن خلال السوابق يعلم إن لوائح الاتحاد السوداني لا تعتمد مثل هذه العقود، ولذلك وقع ليتفادى الحرج أمام الذين يحاصرونه.. كما أن بكري ليس لديه وكيل معتمد من الفيفا ليكون توقيعه ملزماً إذا وقع بإشراف الوكيل المعتمد من الفيفا.. بكري قال إن وكيله هو خاله!!

* أعلم يا إبراهيم إن رجال الاتحاد أغلبهم هلالاب يعشقون الأزرق ولكن الاتحاد لا يمكن أن يطبظ عينه بعدم اعتماد تسجيل بكري للمريخ.. وأعلم إن مسئولي الاتحاد الذين يعشقون الهلال هم الأكثر حرصاً على انتصارات الهلال على المريخ أكثر منك..!! 

زمن إضافي

* حذر الكوتش هشام السليني حارس المريخ الأوغندي جمال سالم.. من محاولات مراوغة مهاجمي الخصم.. وقال إن كولمبيا خسرت أمام الكاميرون في نهائيات كأس العالم، لأن حارسها المجنون أراد التفلسف ومراوغة العجوز روجر ميلا..

* ونحن نحذر مدافعي المريخ من كثرة إرجاع الكرة للحارس مع وجود لاعبين من الخصم.. المطلوب اللعب بمبدأ السلامة.. وتشتيت الكرة للأمام أو خارج الملعب أفضل من إعادتها للخلف أو ارجاعها إلى الحارس في وجود لاعبين من الخصم..!

* يجب أن تفرض السلطات الأمنية تلفزة مباراة القمة غداً والإعلان عن ذلك في صحف الغد مهما كان الثمن.. حتى لا تحدث كارثة أو انفراط أمني يقود لسقوط ضحايا بسبب التدافع الجماهيري المتوقع نحو استاد الخرطوم المحدود السعة والمحصور في منطقة ضيقة.. ولا عذر لمن أنذر..

* نسأل الله عاجل الشفاء لوالدة الزميل حسن محجوب.. التي ادخلت قسم العناية المكثفة بمستشفى الحكيم المجاور لمستشفى النيل الأزرق بأمدرمان.. أجر وعافية إن شاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مباراة ( نسف) الاستقرار !!!



عبد الله أبو وائل
مشاهد رياضية
مباراة ( نسف) الاستقرار!!!

(24) ساعة فقط تفصل بين قيام مباراة القمة بين المريخ ؤالهلال في درع الاستقلال!
المواجهة تأتي في الفترة التي خصصت للاعداد استعدادا للموسم الذي تنطلق منافسته في السادس والعشرين من يناير الجاري اي قبل المواجهة بثمان واربعين ساعة!
رغم ان المباراة ودية الا ان نتيجتها يمكن ان تلقي بظلالها السالبة او الايجابية علي الفريقين!
الانتصار يسهم في توفير الاستقرار لمن ينهي المواجهة لصالحه..وبالمقابل يتأثر الذي يخسر سلبا وربما تنسف النتيجة استقراره الفني بما يسفر عن ردود افعال الجماهير والاعلام!
رغم خصوصية المناسبة الا ان توقيت المواجهة ليس مناسبا باي حال من الاحوال ولو كنت في مكان اللجنة المنظمة لعملت علي مشاركة عدد من لاعبي كل فريق مع الاخر!
مثل تلك المواجهات لا تقدم الفائدة الفنية للاجهزة الفنية خاصة وان الشد العصبي الذي يؤدي به اللاعبون يؤثر علي ادائهم داخل الملعب!
رأيي الشخصي ربما يختلف مع اراء الفنيين والمدربين الا انني انظر للامر  من زاوية ردود الافعال التي تخلفها نتائج مثل هذه المواجهات!
نعلم ان قيام المواجهة صار امرا مفروغ منه مما يجعلنا  نناشد الجمهور التعامل مع مباراة القمة باعتبارها جزء من الاعداد!
مشهد اول
عدد من الاتصالات والرسائل وصلتني من قراء ( مشاهد رياضية) علقوا من خلالها علي ما كتبته امس بشأن شكوي الهلال وتعامل الاعلام المريخي معها!
بعض القراء اشادوا بموقفي بمساندة اتجاه الهلال بتقديم الشكوي الي الفيفا ومن هؤلاء ( معاوية عابدين) الذي وصف موقفي بالشجاع بينما جاءت رسالة ( عصام عباس) منتقدة لكلماتي وقد وصفني الاخ عصام بالخائن!
عموما سعدت كثيرا لتواصل القراء معي وتعليقاتهم علي ما اكتب واقول لهم ان اختلاف الرأي يجب الا يفسد للود قضية!
مشهد اخير
اذا اراد المريخ الفوز علي الهلال في مباراة الغد فان التشكيلة المثالية هي التي تحقق له تلك الامنية!
مباراة كمبالا كشفت عن حاجة الاحمر لتعديل توليفته
اكرر مباراة الغد ربما تنسف استقرار احد طرفي القمة!
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ابداع ياحبايب
                        	*

----------

